
Apple breaks record for biggest ever company profit - Jerry2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/02/01/apple-breaks-record-biggest-ever-company-profit-despite-iphone/
======
anfilt
I don't understand why? Why do people drool over rotten fruit.

